# It Starts!



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi folks , after months or agonising over whether to keep my tt or get something fun for the track, I have decided to make the tt fun as it's been so well looked after by the previous owner and the tt shop.
.

So its underway and the intact interior is for sale , it's blue leather and good condition in the for sale section on here.

Cheers
Liam


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Glad you decided to persevere - now comes the fun bitumen part... Enjoy!

What are you looking at seats wise?


----------



## Whisky (May 5, 2016)

The Godbarber said:


> View attachment 3
> Hi folks , after months or agonising over whether to keep my tt or get something fun for the track, I have decided to make the tt fun as it's been so well looked after by the previous owner and the tt shop.
> .
> 
> ...


Cage it.....


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Whisky said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 3
> ...


Yes boss, any particular colour :lol:


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

1781cc said:


> Glad you decided to persevere - now comes the fun bitumen part... Enjoy!
> 
> What are you looking at seats wise?


Bitumen? ????????

Seat wise I don't know , im half tempted with some grp style like you find in a Caterham style wagon , im just thinking of maximum weight loss!!!

Last thing ill do when it's all caged etc is get a geometry set up done to compensate for the spring rise.

I will say thought, it's a different beast already!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Door cards out roof lining out, all intact!!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Top man, get that weight out!

Glad you've decided to join us and persisting, I think these cars can be a real beast with a bit of effort!

The heavyweight reputation is a little unfair, you can get these under 1200kg (relatively) easily which is equivalent to equal work on most classic Scoobs (Apparently the be all and end all of everything awesome if you ask some!)


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> Top man, get that weight out!
> 
> Glad you've decided to join us and persisting, I think these cars can be a real beast with a bit of effort!
> 
> The heavyweight reputation is a little unfair, you can get these under 1200kg (relatively) easily which is equivalent to equal work on most classic Scoobs (Apparently the be all and end all of everything awesome if you ask some!)


Scoobies suck nick , ive never had one as I opted for a couple of evos instead cos everyone and his dog has an imprezza .

Have you removed your dash yet???

What did you do regarding widows??


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Dash has come out and gone back in - It's about 4.5kg itself if i remember, but there is a lot of weight to be lost from behind it... it's just quite a big job to do so i'm saving it for winter!

Windows are still as they were, i've not touched the door cards even yet, but again, will get onto them pretty soon.


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> Dash has come out and gone back in - It's about 4.5kg itself if i remember, but there is a lot of weight to be lost from behind it... it's just quite a big job to do so i'm saving it for winter!
> 
> Windows are still as they were, i've not touched the door cards even yet, but again, will get onto them pretty soon.


Cool , I will have the dash out and soon!!

I want to keep the electric windows working as I don't wanna take the rubber off the roof or it will be too noisy and not waterproof! !
I will get some ally sheeting on the door skins though! !


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

The Godbarber said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Dash has come out and gone back in - It's about 4.5kg itself if i remember, but there is a lot of weight to be lost from behind it... it's just quite a big job to do so i'm saving it for winter!
> ...


Yeah, ally skin would be good! I've been told you can save a lot from just the speaker and door card - You'll have to have a weigh in for us mate! :twisted:


----------



## Whisky (May 5, 2016)

https://www.tillett.co.uk/car-racing-seat.asp

Sit in B5/B6

Try them WITH the padding set.

Weight and cost very low. However they don't offer shoulder support, best to get gym membership with them.

Also serious about cage. At the very least roll hoop + door bars. Consider if someone T-bones you at a hairpin, you'll be in some discomfort.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Whisky said:


> https://www.tillett.co.uk/car-racing-seat.asp
> 
> Sit in B5/B6
> 
> ...


Properly lightweight seat!! Not too expensive either considering!


----------



## Whisky (May 5, 2016)

NickG said:


> Whisky said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.tillett.co.uk/car-racing-seat.asp
> ...


And because of their small footprint/profile, you can carry them over to just about any other car when you swap cars.

There's bound to be someone with B5s on any given trackday. Most wouldn't mind you having a seat in?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Whisky said:


> https://www.tillett.co.uk/car-racing-seat.asp.


Regularly raced against Steve Tillett back in the day. Members of the same club. The company has come a long way since his dad started making us padded kart seat covers to minimise kidney area bruising. Good products.

VT


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


ok ill weigh the door cards tomorrow mate!!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Whisky said:


> https://www.tillett.co.uk/car-racing-seat.asp
> 
> Sit in B5/B6
> 
> ...


I bought a cage today.

I want cobra monaco GT seats as I have had three cars with monaco s in and they are very comfortable, the GT is 20mm wider!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Cheers dude 8)

What cage did you go for?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

The Godbarber said:


> ok ill weigh the door cards tomorrow mate!!


Without speakers...4.12kg each.

VT


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> Cheers dude 8)
> 
> What cage did you go for?


Safety devices bolt in full cage not just rear,says 54 kg but one never knows does one hahah!!!

And the two brand new rear calipers and discs I bought are wrong as they are vented discs on my tt and bigger calipers than what they have sent!!!!

Scumbags! !!!!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > ok ill weigh the door cards tomorrow mate!!
> ...


So removing 5kg either side should be easily achievable then, before tackling any window work!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

The Godbarber said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers dude 8)
> ...


Just going for standard replacement callipers dude? If so, I've just sent mine off to BiggRed for a full refurb... £144 all in! Or £99 if your happy with silver finish!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


Yeah just standard calipers and discs with ds2500 pads on , works a treat!!!

I just bought cobra monaco pro seats with audi tt subframes and sliders so they just bolt in ,I can't be bothered trying to put the work in like before to make things fit!!

They have an anti submarine device built in :lol:

Just gotta sort harnesses and obviously waiting on response from idiots who sent me 180 discs and calipers then that's all for now.

Anyway I've got bitumen to remove once I put a fuse in my heat gun!!!!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

The Godbarber said:


> They have an anti submarine device built in :lol:


Blimey GB, depth charges? That has to be the most offensive mod yet! :lol:

VT


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:



> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > They have an anti submarine device built in :lol:
> ...


Automatic deployment upon the sound of a Scooby engine [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Calipers and pads fitted, bring on the bitumen! !


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Ooooooh and thermostat taken out , holes drilled in it and put back in , hopefully it will run a wee bit cooler!!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Take the bitumen out they said , it will be fun they said it will only take an hour or two they said.

If I get hold of them I am gonna stick the head on them I said!!

It's taken me five hours with a heat gun and some decent scrapers and ive still got the front to do.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Whoever said a couple of hours was lying :lol:

I'd say all in mine was 10-12 hours!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I've done it a couple of times and it's always been a crappy, time consuming job. Look on it as therapy. Anyway, you've still got the residue to clean off. That's really the home straight moment.

VT


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> Whoever said a couple of hours was lying :lol:
> 
> I'd say all in mine was 10-12 hours!


Hahaha,well I've just got doors to do and under the seats,it really only took about three hours but heat gun kept overheating so I had to leave it to cool down and take other bits off whilst I was waiting!!!!!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> I've done it a couple of times and it's always been a crappy, time consuming job. Look on it as therapy. Anyway, you've still got the residue to clean off. That's really the home straight moment.
> 
> VT


Thank the holy virgin Mary for that!!!!

What do you clean the residue off with then???


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Loads of people's threads on here detailing the process, but mainly lakeside sticky stuff remover and evostick adhesive remover. I've found that some of those metal ball washing up scraper things rip through soaked residue like butter


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

1781cc said:


> Loads of people's threads on here detailing the process, but mainly lakeside sticky stuff remover and evostick adhesive remover. I've found that some of those metal ball washing up scraper things rip through soaked residue like butter


Ok cheers, there is very little anyway as I used a heat gun , so it's just tacky to the touch. 
I'll sand it off or something then spray the bare bits the same as the car!!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Boom!!!!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Not much more to go then it's ready for a cage and seats which will be here eventually! !!!!!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Praise de Lord de bitumen is no more!!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

So as my reward for getting all the bitumen out I thought I'd treat myself and put a seat in , albeit temporary! !!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Someone was looking for weight saving tips in the "normal section".
Switching from plastic to pressed metal reg plates saves you 180g ... :lol: .Im using one of those show n go number plate devices and wanted the lightest plate type for lower inertia.


----------

